# name someone to whom david letterman has been a serious a-hole



## shart_attack (Feb 8, 2014)

How many specific individuals can we name to whom the crown bully of late-night American television has been an asshole?

S'pose it shouldn't be too tough to come up with a slew of names that fit the criteria.

I can name seven or eight right off the top of my head, but I'll start by naming one of the easiest ones:

*Joaquin Phoenix*.

Who you got?


----------



## mamooth (Feb 8, 2014)

Joaquin Phoenix said he was seeking a talk show beatdown as part of the performance-art/prankster role he was playing at the time, and thanked Letterman for delivering it. Letterman's guests know what to expect.

Here's the original Joaquin Phoenix show, and the followup.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6SPNfEhjt0]Joaquin Phoenix on David Letterman Famous Interview ( February 11, 2009 ) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKaBb2hZ06k]Joaquin Phoenix Return Visit on David Letterman Show - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Feb 8, 2014)

Letterman is (now a days) a full fledged asshole.  Thus he is an asshole to everybody.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 8, 2014)

Who says Letterman is an asshole to begin with?

False premise.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 8, 2014)

Ya attacking children for laughs is always the sign of a good person.


----------



## PredFan (Feb 8, 2014)

David Letterman hasn't been funny in over a decade.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 8, 2014)

I loved Letterman years ago...but I thought he changed after his heart surgery, and he came off as bitter and unfunny to me after that.


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Feb 8, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I loved Letterman years ago...but I thought he changed after his heart surgery, and he came off as bitter and unfunny to me after that.


It was before that.

He went bitter after not getting the Tonight Show gig and really went full buttpipe after leaving NBC.

Jay Leno has more class in his toe nail clippings.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 8, 2014)

HelenaHandbag said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I loved Letterman years ago...but I thought he changed after his heart surgery, and he came off as bitter and unfunny to me after that.
> ...



You couldn't be more wrong.  Letterman is the funniest guy in late night.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 8, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Who says Letterman is an asshole to begin with?
> 
> False premise.



He isn't, he's funny.  I record his show everyday.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 8, 2014)

Letterman quit being funny years ago, I used to watch him all the time, now he is just not funny, I record him once in a while, but I usually watch the interview I record it for and erase the rest. He has long passed his best years. They need to make a change and get some real entertainment.


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Feb 8, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> HelenaHandbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...


Letterman is less funny than Jimmy Fallon. And that is some *serious* unfunny.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 8, 2014)

HelenaHandbag said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > HelenaHandbag said:
> ...



Naa, you all can't stand it that he hates wingnuts/teapartiers like Sarah Palin.  

How many times has the Tonight Show tried to get rid of Jay Leno now?


----------



## mamooth (Feb 8, 2014)

As is so clearly displayed here, the whinyasstittybaby right was given marching orders to hate Letterman, and you won't find any of them disobeying. Disobedience would get them banished from the herd, and no conservative would risk a fate so terrifying to them.

That's another reason why it's so good to be a liberal. There's no list of people for whom hatred is mandatory. We just don't do the bitter obsessive hate thing.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 8, 2014)

mamooth said:


> As is so clearly displayed here, the whinyasstittybaby right was given marching orders to hate Letterman, and you won't find any of them disobeying. Disobedience would get them banished from the herd, and no conservative would risk a fate so terrifying to them.
> 
> That's another reason why it's so good to be a liberal. There's no list of people for whom hatred is mandatory.



Who said anything about hate, other than you? 

If you disagree, you now hate, are you that fucking stupid? What is it with liberals being so dramatic and victimized? 

Grow up and quit being a drama bitch.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 8, 2014)

mamooth said:


> That's another reason why it's so good to be a liberal. There's no list of people for whom hatred is mandatory. We just don't do the bitter obsessive hate thing.


Oh yes they do. You don't need a list when it includes "anyone that disagrees with me".


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Feb 8, 2014)

David Letterman is hilarious.


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 8, 2014)

Anyone who doesn't like Dave is an asshole.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 8, 2014)

mamooth said:


> As is so clearly displayed here, the whinyasstittybaby right was given marching orders to hate Letterman, and you won't find any of them disobeying. Disobedience would get them banished from the herd, and no conservative would risk a fate so terrifying to them.
> 
> That's another reason why it's so good to be a liberal. There's no list of people for whom hatred is mandatory. We just don't do the bitter obsessive hate thing.



Ya cause after all nothing says class and funny like attacking a 14 year old girl cause her mom happens to be a public figure. Remind us how you feel when someone attacks one of Obama's kids?


----------



## mamooth (Feb 8, 2014)

When my point was how so many on the right are professional whinyasstittybabies, it's gratifying to see so many of them rushing to prove me correct.

Dave's a mean, mean man. He's mean to liberals too, yet you don't see us blubbering like little bitches over it. We can both take it and dish it out.


----------



## RosieS (Feb 8, 2014)

David Letterman was an asshole to his wife.

Ya can't revoke my liberal card because it is beyond doubt.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 8, 2014)

Conan O'Brien is funnier, but I have no problems with David Letterman.

He's certainly _much_ funnier than Jay Leno.


----------



## natstew (Feb 8, 2014)

Someone who Letterman has been an asshole to?

George Bush, Sarah Palin


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Feb 8, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > As is so clearly displayed here, the whinyasstittybaby right was given marching orders to hate Letterman, and you won't find any of them disobeying. Disobedience would get them banished from the herd, and no conservative would risk a fate so terrifying to them.
> ...



I think it's known as transference.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 8, 2014)

Mr Clean said:


> Anyone who doesn't like Dave is an asshole.


I'm an asshole.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 8, 2014)

mamooth said:


> Dave's a mean, mean man. He's mean to liberals too, yet you don't see us blubbering like little bitches over it. We can both take it and dish it out.


So when a conservative dishes it out that means they can't take it but when a liberal dishes it out that's fair game?


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 8, 2014)

natstew said:


> Someone who Letterman has been an asshole to?
> 
> George Bush, Sarah Palin



Barack Obama, Joe Biden, most of congress, Donald Trump, Justin Beiber, whatever works and it all does.


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Feb 8, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> HelenaHandbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Has nothing to do with Palin. It has to do with Letterman being a bitter, pissed off, unfunny asshat.

But if you think "jokes" about statutory rape are funny, I guess it says more about you than I really care to know.



Sarah G said:


> How many times has the Tonight Show tried to get rid of Jay Leno now?


Don't know, don't really care. I never found him particularly amusing, either.

Even so, he is a far, far classier act than Letterman could ever dream of being.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Feb 8, 2014)

HelenaHandbag said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > I loved Letterman years ago...but I thought he changed after his heart surgery, and he came off as bitter and unfunny to me after that.
> ...



Why would Letterman be bitter about making twice as much as Leno at CBS? I would hardly call Leno's underhanded tricks "class".


----------



## Sherry (Feb 8, 2014)

I think he became a disinterested and lazy comedian...he lost that hungry edge. His schtick was always the laid back, whatever guy...but now he really doesn't give a shit.


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Feb 8, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I think he became a disinterested and lazy comedian...he lost that hungry edge. His schtick was always the laid back, whatever guy...but now he really doesn't give a shit.


His original morning show was still his best work, IMO.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Feb 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aj45NfohKp8]Letterman Jokes About Website Death Threat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 8, 2014)

I've never cared for David Letterman.  To me, he just isn't funny.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 8, 2014)

HelenaHandbag said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > HelenaHandbag said:
> ...



Oh ok, it's just that you don't get his jokes.  You must be as dense as Sarah Palin.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 8, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> HelenaHandbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Ya cause after all his attacking Sarah Palins 14 year old daughter was just so hilarious. I mean how funnier could it be? Maybe he should attack her downs syndrome child next, I am sure you would laugh your ass off at that too. He is so classy he did not even apologize for it.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 8, 2014)

mamooth said:


> When my point was how so many on the right are professional whinyasstittybabies, it's gratifying to see so many of them rushing to prove me correct.
> 
> Dave's a mean, mean man. He's mean to liberals too, yet you don't see us blubbering like little bitches over it. We can both take it and dish it out.



Lol!


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Feb 8, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> HelenaHandbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I get misogyny and statutory rape just fine. They're not at all funny to me.

But if depravity is your humor.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 8, 2014)

Sherry said:


> I think he became a disinterested and lazy comedian...he lost that hungry edge. His schtick was always the laid back, whatever guy...but now he really doesn't give a shit.



I remember when he was on NBC, and the guy that lives under the seats, that was funny.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 8, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > HelenaHandbag said:
> ...



You're just lying all over the place.  He didn't attack the 14 year old and he did apologize profusely.  

Not that someone such as yourself cares anything about facts.  



> Don't forget it's daylight savings time. You spring forward, then you fall back. It's like Robert Downey Jr. getting out of bed.
> 
> David Letterman
> 
> ...


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 8, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Ya you got it, Just cause he was talking about the daughter that went to the game with her mother, who happened to be the 14 year old, doesn't mean he was talking about her. As for apology all he did not apologize.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 8, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Okay, whatever...  Liar.

I always knew you were nuts but I never thought you were a liar until now.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 8, 2014)

> Dick Cheney said he was running again. He said his health was fine, 'I've got a doctor with me 24 hours a day.' Yeah, that's always the sign of a man in good health, isn't it?
> 
> David Letterman
> 
> ...


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 8, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



The only retardo liar in this thread is you. You claim he apologized? Why would he apologize if he attacked the right Daughter? And care to explain how funny it is to call teenagers sluts? Teenagers that only crime is being the daughter of a Public figure? Remind us how cool you would be with it if someone on the right attacked Obama's daughters simply because they are HIS daughters......


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 8, 2014)

Letterman Attacks Palin's Daughter: She Was Knocked Up By A-Rod | RealClearPolitics

Willow, the 14 year old. read it and weep.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 8, 2014)

The way it actually was:



> Roughly two weeks ago, David Letterman made a joke (as he is known to do) about Sarah Palin's daughter, saying:
> 
> "One awkward moment for Sarah Palin at the Yankee game: During the seventh inning, her daughter was knocked up by Alex Rodriguez."
> 
> ...



Anyway after Palin tried to get him fired but failed, he told jokes about her maybe once a week for the next year.


----------



## shart_attack (Feb 25, 2014)

mamooth said:


> As is so clearly displayed here, the whinyasstittybaby right was given marching orders to hate Letterman, and you won't find any of them disobeying. Disobedience would get them banished from the herd, and no conservative would risk a fate so terrifying to them.
> 
> That's another reason why it's so good to be a liberal. There's no list of people for whom hatred is mandatory. We just don't do the bitter obsessive hate thing.



That may well be the stupidest thing I've ever seen anyone say on the Internet. And man, is that ever saying something.

Liberals don't obsessively hate?

I guess you weren't online when the late Rev. Jerry Falwell died.

I guess you've never heard all the hate directed at the likes of Sarah Palin, Paula Deen and Phil Robertson.

I guess you've never heard any of the hate directed at Bill O'Reilly.

I could go on. And on. And on. And on.

But I'm gonna go with a hunch that someone as smart as you would like to think you are gets the idea.

If there's anyone who doesn't have the right to point a finger at someone, it's a f'n sanctimonious, goody-goody liberal.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm not sure what happened to the writers of the show, they use to produce some great material but now, it's boring and old. 

SNL went through a phase in the 80's where the writers were terrible, now is getting better. The 70's SNL was the best.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Feb 27, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> HelenaHandbag said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



You couldn't be more wrong.

Letterman isn't even the funniest guy in CBS Late Night.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Feb 27, 2014)

mamooth said:


> As is so clearly displayed here, the whinyasstittybaby right was given marching orders to hate Letterman, and you won't find any of them disobeying. Disobedience would get them banished from the herd, and no conservative would risk a fate so terrifying to them.
> 
> That's another reason why it's so good to be a liberal. There's no list of people for whom hatred is mandatory. We just don't do the bitter obsessive hate thing.



^ confuses the left and the right

Unlike manboob, those on the right do not get marching orders and wouldn't obey them anyway.

Letterman was funny way back when.

He lost it.  Now, he's pretty much a bore.  Even his writing staff seems tired and uninterested in breaking any new ground.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Feb 28, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > As is so clearly displayed here, the whinyasstittybaby right was given marching orders to hate Letterman, and you won't find any of them disobeying. Disobedience would get them banished from the herd, and no conservative would risk a fate so terrifying to them.
> ...



Oh, I'd say these poll questions pretty much represent hate, wouldn't you?



> Would you like to see someone crack Letterman's skull with a wooden bat?
> Yes. He's a piece of smug trash. Can't say I'd even cry if he were killed on the air.
> No. I would prefer someone do it with an aluminum bat.



That's where the hate was initated in this thread.  Right up at the top, with this stupid, fucking one-sided poll.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Mar 1, 2014)

Lolberals like kosshdouche are having a meltdown.     They do this periodically.

But to have one over a pant-load piece of old shit like David fucking Letterman?


----------



## mamooth (Mar 1, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> But I'm gonna go with a hunch that someone as smart as you would like to think you are gets the idea..



I get the idea. I laughed at your cult for being hate-on-command crybabies, so you insta-parroted a weepy talking point about how meeeeeeeeeaaaaaaan the liberals are.

The next time I mention how so many conservatives choose to be whinyasstittybabies, you all might want to consider not stampeding to prove my point.


----------



## shart_attack (Mar 11, 2014)

Well, the old sanctimonious and totally unfunny windbag actually indirectly apologized to Sarah Palin last night via his interview with guest, Arizona Sen. John McCain.

I guess maybe the Apocalypse really is near.

That, or maybe Letterman ran into someone with a baseball bat in a dark alley.

Full of hate &#8212; for _assholes_.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Mar 11, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdEFZaEpYXc]HD Letterman Apology to Palin June 10 2009 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Mar 11, 2014)

Shouldn't the millions of people that laughed apologize?


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 11, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Who says Letterman is an asshole to begin with?
> 
> False premise.



I don't think he's an asshole, I think he's hilarious.  I can tell you someone he is absolutely not mean to and that's Jennifer Lawrence.  She was kind of mean to him and it was so funny.  He loved every minute of it.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Mar 12, 2014)

No.

Letterman is an asshole.

The fact that he used to be funny makes his present status as an unfunny asshole even more sad.


----------



## Mr Natural (Mar 12, 2014)

I remember him shutting down Limpbag some time ago.

The fat fuck was left speechless.

It was great.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Mar 12, 2014)

Mr Clean said:


> I remember him shutting down Limpbag some time ago.
> 
> The fat fuck was left speechless.
> 
> It was great.



Yeah.  Riiiight.  

If Letterpussy farted while attempting to criticize Rush, you'd fawn all over Letterman's anus.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 12, 2014)

IlarMeilyr said:


> No.
> 
> Letterman is an asshole.
> 
> The fact that he used to be funny makes his present status as an unfunny asshole even more sad.



Sorry, he is still funny.  So is Jimmy Fallon who finally toppled that moron Jay Leno.


----------



## westwall (Mar 12, 2014)

Years and years ago when he was still on NBC he had Paulina Porizkova the supermodel on.  He did his usual stick and assumed she was dumb because she was a model.  So, of course, he was denigrating and obnoxious....untill she revealed she was every bit as smart as he was...if not smarter!

I was rolling!


----------



## Mojo2 (Mar 21, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> How many specific individuals can we name to whom the crown bully of late-night American television has been an asshole?
> 
> S'pose it shouldn't be too tough to come up with a slew of names that fit the criteria.
> 
> ...



He avoided messing with Dick Cheney.

Instead of trying to grill him he just made the Vice President's segment on the show an obscure, oblique snide joke/comment very subtly, about Jack asses, mules and donkeys.


----------



## Synthaholic (Mar 21, 2014)

* name someone to whom david letterman has been a serious a-hole*

I can name two: Cher and Madonna.


----------

